# France Lake???



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Has anyone heard of or fished France Lake, near (S.W. of Kenton/ off of S.R. 67) Kenton?

It's supposed to be a good bass fishing lake...according to the ODNR.

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I thought I'd give this post/question a boost, to see if anyone has fished or heard of France Lake. I found it on a Map Quest search and would like to make it my next fishing adventure to check it out. According to the map, it looks to be easily accessable from S.R. 67.

Anyone been there?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

check your original question on the NW forum...


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

leovpin said:


> check your original question on the NW forum...


Gotcha! Some good info rolling in, in that section. 

Bowhunter57


----------

